# Slate call problem



## spitfire14t

I am just a beginner when it comes to turkey hunting and lately I have been practicing with a slate call for spring season. However, I cant seem to make a noise anymore with my slate call. I have cleaned off the slate itself well multiple times and I still can not produce a sound unless I hold the striker pretty much on the end (Farthest away from the slate). Does anybody have any suggestions on why this might be so? Should I be cleaning off the base of the striker too every once in a while? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I beleive I was told to take a pencil eraser to the striker. I might be dreamin though


----------



## fakebait

What are you using to clean the slate with? As well, have you tried a little sand paper on the end of the stiker.(wooden I hope) I know most of my slates came with a abrasive pad to clean the slate and I have as well used the same pad on the end of my striker. Most od the time when I had trouble making the sounds I wanted it was the striker giving problems.


----------



## spitfire14t

I am using the brillo pad thing that came with the call to clean the slate, I tried using that on the wooden striker too and it didnt seem to do that much. I tried the pencil eraser tip and it worked a touch but then stopped. Im going to find some sand paper and try that, I feel that will work. It is definatly the striker that is the problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## BOO

What you do is use the brillo pad that came with the call and lightly scatch the slate, make sure you go in one direction. So if youre looking at the call, go from right to left or left to right. Then when you start to call, hold the striker like a pencil. Move the striker in small circles, with the striker at a angle, not straight up and down. You can move the striker in bigger cirlces too. Also, try moving the striker in a straight line, it should make the sound of a cluck. I hope this helped. Let me know how it worked for you.

Jeremy


----------



## Header

'It is definatly the striker that is the problem.' you being the stirker. lol. Like Boo said, not straight up but about a 45deg. angle and a LITE not much pressure. Other suggestion. notice the striker has a round tip, lite sandpaper around on the tip keeping round, not to flatten it.


----------



## fisherman33

BOO and Header both provided good info. Also, make sure you avoid touching the surface of the call and the tip of the striker with your hands because oils from your hands can hamper the calls ability to produce proper calling noises.


----------



## ohiogreg

Spitfire, you always want to resurface (sand), your slate and striker before every hunt. I use emory cloth or fine grit sandpaper. On real good calls such as a Woodhaven you want to sand with the wood grain. The best tip I can give you is to buy a GOOD quality slate or box call. You will be amazed at the difference in sound quality. Also, be sure to check out a good quality glass friction call. Cabelas had Woodhaven calls on sale and I picked some up for my sons for X-mas presents. I have a cousin that buys cheaper calls every season and I just use my three calls that I have had for years ( 1 slate, 1 glass and a cherry box call).


----------



## firstflight111

spitfire14t said:


> I am just a beginner when it comes to turkey hunting and lately I have been practicing with a slate call for spring season. However, I cant seem to make a noise anymore with my slate call. I have cleaned off the slate itself well multiple times and I still can not produce a sound unless I hold the striker pretty much on the end (Farthest away from the slate). Does anybody have any suggestions on why this might be so? Should I be cleaning off the base of the striker too every once in a while? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


rub your striker with sandpaper just a tip


----------

